# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  الرجاء المساعدة بفك تشفير alcatel one touch 232

## bouhelal

الرجاء المساعدة  
IMIE/860630023958153  
232X-2CRGT E3

----------


## bouhelal

تم الحل عيد مبارك سعيد

----------

